# Outback Plumbing



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I am doing a little work on the water system plumbing on my 28RS-DS, and need to verify the plumbing schematic at the location of the pump. The hoses coming off each end of the pump go beneath the floor, so their destinations are unclear. Based on the sketch below I have two questions:








Question #1:
Am I correct in assuming that Line 'A' is the supply line from the fresh water tank, and Line 'B' is the output line to the trailers fresh water plumbing (inc. water heater)?

Question #2:
There has to be a check valve at some point that stops the city water supply from filling the fresh water tank. Is it integral with the pump? Or located elsewhere?

And why, BTW, can't we fill the fresh water tank from the City Water connection? There is a backflow checkvalve on the city water connection, and it sure would be a lot easier.









OK, that was three questions, so consider the last rhetorical!

Thanks for your help on this!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Doug,

I concur with your assumption on question one. It appears that way.

In regards to question 2.....Is there a valve? I would think the pump would only work in one direction, thus eliminating any backflow. At least that is how I view it......I have never seen a two directional pump.

As far as the third question.....I don't use the fresh water tank. However, it would seem like a good idea.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I am doing a little work on the water system plumbing on my 28RS-DS, and need to verify the plumbing schematic at the location of the pump. The hoses coming off each end of the pump go beneath the floor, so their destinations are unclear. Based on the sketch below I have two questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1: You are correct.
#2: It is integral to the pump
#3: You don't make the kids take care of this job?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes Doug you are correct
And there should be a check valve where the city line ties in
No the check valve at the tee keeps the pressure up in the line without it it would push water out the city hook up
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So, now that you have all that solved...what are your plumbing plans for? What cha' doing there Doug?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So, now that you have all that solved...what are your plumbing plans for? What cha' doing there Doug?


Inquiring minds what to know?

Thor


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Doug,

I agree with you about an easier way of filling the fresh water tank. I have contemplated putting in a quarter turn valve and bypass hose around the pump for the purpose of doing this. I stopped when I realized that if I already had a garden hose hookup, then it would be just as easy to take the hose off of the city water connection and put it in the fresh water tank fill. But heck, it would be easy to put the bypass hose in as well and may give me somthing to do on a rainy day.

-Sam


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Hokie said:


> Doug,
> 
> I agree with you about an easier way of filling the fresh water tank. I have contemplated putting in a quarter turn valve and bypass hose around the pump for the purpose of doing this. I stopped when I realized that if I already had a garden hose hookup, then it would be just as easy to take the hose off of the city water connection and put it in the fresh water tank fill. But heck, it would be easy to put the bypass hose in as well and may give me somthing to do on a rainy day.
> 
> -Sam


That would also allow you to winterize straight from the antifreeze jug instead of dumping 4 gallons in the water tank.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hokie said:


> Doug,
> 
> I agree with you about an easier way of filling the fresh water tank. I have contemplated putting in a quarter turn valve and bypass hose around the pump for the purpose of doing this. I stopped when I realized that if I already had a garden hose hookup, then it would be just as easy to take the hose off of the city water connection and put it in the fresh water tank fill. But heck, it would be easy to put the bypass hose in as well and may give me somthing to do on a rainy day.
> 
> -Sam


It sounds like we have a new mod in the making here!

Actually, my current project goes back to the boo boo I made after our last trip of accidentally hooking the hose at the dump station up to the city water connection instead of the QuickieFlush connection.







I will be adding a valve into Line 'B'. This along with the existing check valve at the pump, will allow me to pump some bleach water mix into the city water pipe, and keep it there for awhile (allowing the bleach to do it's thing). I will then perform the normal system wide sanitizing through the fresh water tank, and should be good to go.







My question, was just to verify that I was seeing this correctly, and my new valve would do what it is supposed to.

Thanks for your help on this, guys!









As an aside, I have since added a quick disconnect fitting to the QuickieFlush hose and connection that will prevent making this embarrassing mistake again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kjdj said:


> Doug,
> 
> I agree with you about an easier way of filling the fresh water tank. I have contemplated putting in a quarter turn valve and bypass hose around the pump for the purpose of doing this. I stopped when I realized that if I already had a garden hose hookup, then it would be just as easy to take the hose off of the city water connection and put it in the fresh water tank fill. But heck, it would be easy to put the bypass hose in as well and may give me somthing to do on a rainy day.
> 
> -Sam


That would also allow you to winterize straight from the antifreeze jug instead of dumping 4 gallons in the water tank.
[/quote]

A $10 bypass device will allow you winterize your system straight from the bottle. You shouldn't be pouring all that antifreeze into your tank...save some money and time.

I can winderize, start to finish, in about 15 minutes with this device.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug,
> 
> I agree with you about an easier way of filling the fresh water tank. I have contemplated putting in a quarter turn valve and bypass hose around the pump for the purpose of doing this. I stopped when I realized that if I already had a garden hose hookup, then it would be just as easy to take the hose off of the city water connection and put it in the fresh water tank fill. But heck, it would be easy to put the bypass hose in as well and may give me somthing to do on a rainy day.
> 
> -Sam


That would also allow you to winterize straight from the antifreeze jug instead of dumping 4 gallons in the water tank.
[/quote]

A $10 bypass device will allow you winterize your system straight from the bottle. You shouldn't be pouring all that antifreeze into your tank...save some money and time.

I can winderize, start to finish, in about 15 minutes with this device.
[/quote]

Exactly...........I made one for 5 dollars with a trip to Sears hdwe.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

Wait, did I hear you correctly...you made a boo boo.


















Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug,
> 
> I agree with you about an easier way of filling the fresh water tank. I have contemplated putting in a quarter turn valve and bypass hose around the pump for the purpose of doing this. I stopped when I realized that if I already had a garden hose hookup, then it would be just as easy to take the hose off of the city water connection and put it in the fresh water tank fill. But heck, it would be easy to put the bypass hose in as well and may give me somthing to do on a rainy day.
> 
> -Sam


That would also allow you to winterize straight from the antifreeze jug instead of dumping 4 gallons in the water tank.
[/quote]

A $10 bypass device will allow you winterize your system straight from the bottle. You shouldn't be pouring all that antifreeze into your tank...save some money and time.

I can winderize, start to finish, in about 15 minutes with this device.
[/quote]

This thread is...well over my head. We have our own well...and water went in when we hooked a hose to the intake. So are you saying at a campground...it is hard to hook up the water sometimes??? Do I need to buy another gizmo to make this happen? We did by a regulator. What else so we need for city water hook up and is that what is at most campgrounds??? What do we need to buy to winterize the camper??? Jim can you post a pic of what you bought at Sears.

I am starting to think that campers are like puppies...there is no such thing as a free puppy....the list of puppy and camper stuff is endless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After you pay/finance the initial cost of the camper....get out your wallet because....you are NOT done yet!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thor said:


> PDX
> 
> Wait, did I hear you correctly...you made a boo boo.
> 
> ...


Isnâ€™t that too precious! Boo-boo want a wittle kiss.

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> PDX
> 
> Wait, did I hear you correctly...you made a boo boo.
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah..... Your time is coming Big Boy! Your time is coming!









countrygirl,

All you need to hook up to city water is a garden hose. Well, almost... There are hoses that are specifically designed for the purpose, and are safer (water quality wise) than your run-of-the-mill graden hose. You also should get a pressure regulator to mount between the spigot at the campsite and the hose. Some campgrounds have extremely high water pressure, and that can blow the plumbing in your Outback to pieces.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Is that you Doug???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

If it is, I would have had to be really drunk to get on a plane and travel 3,000 miles just so I could dress up as a bear and get kissed by Thor









And I like to think that, drunk or not, I would remember it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Thor said:


> PDX
> 
> Wait, did I hear you correctly...you made a boo boo.
> 
> ...


"Hey, Hey, Boo Boo. Ditch that guy and lets go find some pic-a-nic bas-kets!"


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> If it is, I would have had to be really drunk to get on a plane and travel 3,000 miles just so I could dress up as a bear and get kissed by Thor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO - Good one Doug.

Thor


----------

